# Our beloved Charlie



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

The loss of a beloved pet is sometimes too much to bear. I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks so much. He was very special to us.

Cheryl


----------



## Kay (May 18, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, my in-laws just lost their dog(Hobey) before christmas- the house just wasnt the same without her. our pets really do become part of the family don't they. do you have another dog now? i see the names chester and thunder. take care, Kay


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Cheryl and Jack,We understand your pain.We lost our Charlie just over a year ago to heart failure.
Take solice in the Rainbow Bridge.You must believe that you will be with him again.
Shane


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I had a glimpse of a vision of Charlie in Heaven. He was running under a bright blue sky, whole and healthy. It just lasted a couple of seconds, but it was a real comfort to me. I know he's waiting for us, our sweet boy.

Thanks for caring.

Cheryl, Chester, Thunder, and kitties


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You're so fortunate to have been granted the gift of your vision, regardless of how fleeting it was. I know he's waiting for you there, too.  Bless you and yours. ((gentle hugs))


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, Leigh! I am thankful to have briefly seen him again. My close friend had a vision of Heaven and she saw her beloved Golden she'd lost coming toward her. Here on earth he was like an angel, he just suddenly appeared in her yard one day and was hers from that day until he passed away.

So glad they are other people who believe they'll see their Goldens again some day!

Take care.

Cheryl


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Cheryl,
Your friend's Golden probably was an angel sent to be her companion. He probably helped her in ways she doesn't even know. I totally believe that angels walk the earth, in many forms.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Cheryl,I DO believe that we will be with our loved ones again someday.I also believe that they watch over us and sometimes visit.
Just recently I was engrossed in a project and out of the corner of my eye saw a Golden come in and lie down.I assumed it was Katie come to keep me company.A few minutes later I got up from my desk and no dog.I went looking for her and finally found her and the rest of the family.They were outside with my wife and had been there for at least an hour.
All I can think of,is that Charlie came to keep me company.
I have no other way to explain it.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Hi, Shane! 

I do believe I'll see our sweet boy again in Heaven. There's a book by 
Mary K. Baxter called "A Divine Revelation of Heaven." She had visions of Heaven and saw that there are animals there! 

Have a good night and weekend! Give your Golden a hug for me. 

Some day, I hope to foster Golden rescues. They're wonderful doggies!

Take care.

Cheryl


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Shane
You must believe!
I am so sorry for your loss!
Look forward to seeing them again


----------

